# Breathing in cement dust



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Emilycaitin,

I have a question that I can't seem to find an answer to anywhere. 

DH and I have some builders in who are working on our garden and fixing our front wall. Whilst the work is all outside cement dust is coming into the house through the kitchen door to the yard. The dust is a combo of cement dust and soil and I am concerned that breathing this in could have harmful effects on my foetus (I am almost 9 weeks).

Should I be concerned?? I am at work 3 days a week and try to stay away when the builders are working but it's not always possible. They will probably be here for another 2 weeks.

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Kind regards,
TMP


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It should be fine, you aren't having it in large enough quantities for any damage to be done,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Emilycaitlin,

Thank you very much for your reply, I was becoming somewhat paranoid to be in the house at all.

Love
TMP

P.s. Wow you were up early!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

He he, couldn't sleep!! xx


----------

